# Staples, Straps, etc. for SER Cable



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

mechspecj said:


> Here in Louisiana we use EMT drive straps AKA "J Hooks", PVC 2 hole Straps, or 1 1/2 wide staples to run our subfed SER 1/3 wg in the homes we wire.
> 
> We have one area we work in with a bunch of hardasses claiming that is not sufficient fastener for the job described.
> 
> Can you guys tell me what you use locally and can anyone tell me where it is stated in the NEC?


When you run SE for that indoors the rules for NM apply.



> 334.30 Securing and Supporting. Nonmetallic-sheathed
> cable shall be supported and secured by staples, cable ties,
> straps, hangers, or similar fittings designed and installed so
> as not to damage the cable,..........


----------



## pjg (Nov 11, 2008)

We use metal one hole(EMT) straps sized to the SER.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Yes with a dewalt! Fast and secure.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

mechspecj said:


> Here in Louisiana we use EMT drive straps AKA "J Hooks", PVC 2 hole Straps, or 1 1/2 wide staples to run our subfed SER 1/3 wg in the homes we wire.
> 
> We have one area we work in with a bunch of hardasses claiming that is not sufficient fastener for the job described.
> 
> Can you guys tell me what you use locally and can anyone tell me where it is stated in the NEC?


What do they want you to use????


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

mechspecj said:


> Here in Louisiana we use EMT drive straps AKA "J Hooks", PVC 2 hole Straps, or 1 1/2 wide staples to run our subfed SER 1/3 wg in the homes we wire.
> 
> We have one area we work in with a bunch of hardasses claiming that is not sufficient fastener for the job described.
> 
> Can you guys tell me what you use locally and can anyone tell me where it is stated in the NEC?


Mandeville?


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

I have always used the big staples. 
Never had a problem. 
But I haven't wired a house for a few years.

Sent from your mom's iPhone. She says hi.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

walkerj said:


> Mandeville?


LOL...That KID is an a-hole. He doesnt know jack.


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

NolaTigaBait said:


> LOL...That KID is an a-hole. He doesnt know jack.


I havent worked out there for a while but I had problems with them in the past.

My old boss called and asked me a code question recently because he failed an inspection over re-identifying a #6 neutral.

I guess you know a particular one that is rather uppity?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

The make straps specifically designed for se cable


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Dennis Alwon said:


> The make straps specifically designed for se cable



That is what I use most of the time. We carry big staples also. The straps are normally used outside for risers and staples under the house for smaller size se cable.


----------



## Dierte (May 12, 2009)

Dennis Alwon said:


> The make straps specifically designed for se cable


 He said SER though. I just use 1 hole conduit straps.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Dierte said:


> He said SER though. I just use 1 hole conduit straps.


Strictly speaking it is a violation of 110.3(B) to use listed EMT straps for SE.


----------



## LK1 (May 7, 2011)

BBQ said:


> Strictly speaking it is a violation of 110.3(B) to use listed EMT straps for SE.


Yes it is, and they can tear the jacket in the cable.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Now for some real boneheaded hacking.... I use emt straps AND drywall screws to secure the straps..... The painters come along after me and make it all nice and weather resistant, but I know some are going to die hearing I don't use galvanized screws.......


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

macmikeman said:


> Now for some real boneheaded hacking.... I use emt straps AND drywall screws to secure the straps..... The painters come along after me and make it all nice and weather resistant, but I know some are going to die hearing I don't use galvanized screws.......


You charge double of the hacks yet you do that.

Are you that cheap? :laughing:


----------



## CraigV (May 12, 2011)

macmikeman said:


> Now for some real boneheaded hacking.... I use emt straps AND drywall screws to secure the straps..... The painters come along after me and make it all nice and weather resistant, but I know some are going to die hearing I don't use galvanized screws.......


Pretty sure everyone has at one time, whether they'll admit it or not is another can of beans. I knew I'd hit the big time when I graduated to #8 Deck Mate screws.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I'm addicted to drywall screws is why.......  


Its a bad habit just like coffee. Cheap and gets the work done......


----------



## CraigV (May 12, 2011)

macmikeman said:


> I'm addicted to drywall screws is why.......
> 
> 
> Its a bad habit just like coffee. Cheap and gets the work done......


 
Can only wistfully dream about 5-Hour Energy, huh?


----------



## tkb (Jan 21, 2009)

I see a lot of these straps.
They are aluminum and you bend them over onto the SE cable.
They seem like they would open if a tree fell on the service drop and pulled down the service.


----------



## Wiredude (May 14, 2010)

Well, I guess we've solved the 'SE = hack" debate then... :jester:
When I worked at a supply house, we were told to sell people conduit straps to support SER cable. I just did a quick look at both Mineralac, and Madison's websites, and neither shows any strap listed for an SER type cable. I believe some of the larger staples might be listed for something even up to a #2 ser cable, I personally would much rather see a strap than a staple any day. Plus, how freakin big would the staple have to be to support a run of 4-4/0+ground SER?
Around here that cable is commonly supported by conduit straps, and I'm willing to guess that is the case almost anywhere.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

tkb said:


> I see a lot of these straps.
> They are aluminum and you bend them over onto the SE cable.
> They seem like they would open if a tree fell on the service drop and pulled down the service.


Those are junk. :yes:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

tkb said:


> I see a lot of these straps.
> They are aluminum and you bend them over onto the SE cable.
> They seem like they would open if a tree fell on the service drop and pulled down the service.


I like them, it was what I was brought into the trade with and yes they might open if the POA gets ripped out ...... that is a benefit not a problem.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

BBQ said:


> I like them,


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Peter D said:


>


When I bend them they look better than the one in TKBs picture.

I make them neat.

I have not touched one in at least 20 years though.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

BBQ said:


> When I bend them they look better than the one in TKBs picture.
> 
> I make them neat.
> 
> I have not touched one in at least 20 years though.


For some reason it looks like they doubled them up in that picture. :001_huh:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Peter D said:


> For some reason it looks like they doubled them up in that picture. :001_huh:


I noticed that as well, I don't know what is up. :blink:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

tkb said:


> I see a lot of these straps.
> They are aluminum and you bend them over onto the SE cable.
> They seem like they would open if a tree fell on the service drop and pulled down the service.


I like those straps because it is like having another hand to hold the cable in place.. as you bend it over and sent it home with a hammer..


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

What size 2 hole strap for 1-1-1-3 AL SER? I’m thinking 3/4 emt.


----------



## trentonmakes (Mar 21, 2017)

five.five-six said:


> What size 2 hole strap for 1-1-1-3 AL SER? I’m thinking 3/4 emt.


The one that fits

Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I thought a support didn't have to be listed.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

My code book says supported and nothing about listed or approved supported. 

3/4” 1 hole straps fit 1-1-1-3 al ser just right


----------

